# Long, Short, or Plush Coat?



## BCZZZ (Dec 29, 2016)

Our puppy was supposed to be a short hair sable, but when we received her, she looks like she could be either long haired or plush. Is it possible to tell when she is this young? There seems to be plush coats in her family lines but both parents are short haired. Here is a picture of our pup:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She looks like a long stock coat to me. Plush isn't actually a coat type, it's a descriptive term. Both stock coats and long stock coats can vary in length and thickness. She is absolutely adorable!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I'm going with a langstockhaar mit unterwolle........I had to look at some documentation of my current dog to come up with that term......


SuperG


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here's my longcoat girl Halo when she was just a sprout:


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I am going to go with short stock coat.

Short stock coats can vary from moleskin to plush. I would say she would be on the plushier side of the spectrum.

She is a beautiful dog. Nice head!


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

BCZZZ said:


> Our puppy was supposed to be a short hair sable, but when we received her, she looks like she could be either long haired or plush. Is it possible to tell when she is this young? There seems to be plush coats in her family lines but both parents are short haired. Here is a picture of our pup:


 Beautiful puppy. She is going to be stunning. I think she will have a longer/thick coat.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Leaning towards long.... do you have a photo of the entire litter all together?


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, I don't know if she'll be long or short coat, but she looks fluffier than some. Gorgeous puppy regardless! I'd love to see pictures as she gets older.


----------



## BCZZZ (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you guys for the input and compliments. There were four in the litter, but she was the only one with a fluffier coat like that and the other three look just like the sister in the picture. Here's a picture of her and her sister (she's the fluffy one with her eyes closed in both pictures)


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

she's plushier. but she doesn't really have the long ear floofs that long-coat puppies tend to have. I'd say on the plushier side but not a longcoat.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm sticking with my guess of coatie. Please continue to post pics as she grows!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

although coat types vary quite a bit in the breed, there typically isn't much variation within a litter of puppies aside from stock or long stock which is demonstrated clearly with these two girls. If she were a plush stock coat, I'd think the rest of the pups would be plusher as well.

For me, more so than the signature ear floofies, I look for the waviness of the coat.... usually around the head/face/ear/neck area and just overall fullness. Where as stock coats always seem to look more wirey to me.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

And honestly, her ears are small but for her age they look pretty floofy to me.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Fodder said:


> For me, more so than the signature ear floofies, I look for the waviness of the coat.... usually around the head/face/ear/neck area and just overall fullness. Where as stock coats always seem to look more wirey to me.


And look at the face shape too - when compared to their siblings, coaties will often have a more round, full look to the face. I'm also seeing some ear floof, especially in that first photo.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ exactly... it's kind of hard to explain in words, but fluffy-round-full-wavy-cute works!! lol
Usually I like litter photos for my own confirmation, but I don't feel like they're difficult to spot. Must be a coatie owner thang!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Long coat! And holy cute!

My long coat does not have a super long adult coat, but she had a similar puppy coat to yours.
Carma 3/7/13 by Alexis Roy, on Flickr


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm going with incredibly cute! Look at the red in her coat! She's going to be GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Fizzy1999 (May 18, 2021)

I actually have been wondering the same thing about my pup! I wasnt given any papers and wasn’t told whether he would be a long haired or short haired German shepherd. This is my boy at 8 weeks. Any ideas?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Fizzy1999 said:


> I actually have been wondering the same thing about my pup! I wasnt given any papers and wasn’t told whether he would be a long haired or short haired German shepherd. This is my boy at 8 weeks. Any ideas?
> View attachment 574068


stock coat.


----------

